# Carpondro's  ( Carpet python x Green Tree Python )



## somberloathing (Jul 27, 2006)

i was just curious on the matter if hybrids such as carpondro's are able to produce? Someone around the bend told me they are not but i've also heard that they are?? also does anyone know how big do they get?


----------



## bengerno (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,

I hope not!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 27, 2006)

I have seen the chondros bred with the carpets..very unsual and not recommended to cross breed different sp.

There is a site with one of these for sale......


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 27, 2006)

somberloathing said:
			
		

> i was just curious on the matter if hybrids such as carpondro's are able to produce? Someone around the bend told me they are not but i've also heard that they are?? also does anyone know how big do they get?




They are being bred. As far as I know its a new hybrid and no one really knows the size they will reach. Like most hybrids they should be sterile.


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 28, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Like most hybrids they should be sterile.


Sadly no.  They are not sterile.  In fact, most snake hybrids (take the blood python crossed with ball python) have produced fertile offspring.  Granted, getting those offspring is quite difficult, but they are fertile.
In fact, the blood ball crosses have been bred to each other and have produced "super balls".
http://www.roussisreptiles.com/collectionpages/balls/super.html

I recall reading at one point that the carpondro had been crossed with something else, making it a three way cross  (diamond, perhaps?), but I don't recall what it was.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jul 28, 2006)

:? 





			
				Schlyne said:
			
		

> Sadly no.  They are not sterile.  In fact, most snake hybrids (take the blood python crossed with ball python) have produced fertile offspring.  Granted, getting those offspring is quite difficult, but they are fertile.
> In fact, the blood ball crosses have been bred to each other and have produced "super balls".
> http://www.roussisreptiles.com/collectionpages/balls/super.html
> 
> I recall reading at one point that the carpondro had been crossed with something else, making it a three way cross  (diamond, perhaps?), but I don't recall what it was.


Wow...

I like this line in their ad;
"We are constantly shaping the future of herpetoculture with designer snakes, lets do it responsibly."

Not sure what to think of that. 

Course, I keep a handfull of different morphs of Cornsnake and Ratsnake. I guess I'm somewhat hypocritical for having any issues with it. 

G.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a link with some pics and threads.
http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------

